# Nerves have been shredded again



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

I am finally over my ordeal(s) (i think) but wanted to rant it all out. On Friday I went to Plymouth to spend the weekend at my boyfriends house.

On Friday afternoon I took Nacho to the nearest park on my own. It's surrounded by roads so I kept him on his long lead. A dog came running towards us and I realised he was muzzled but OFF LEAD. The guy called across (he was quite rough) and said it would be ok to which his pitbull lunged at Nacho and attacked him. If it wasn't for the muzzle i'm pretty sure Nacho would be dead. It was horrific. The owner ran over to which he then kicked his dog so hard he fell over but got back up and went for Nacho again. Hardly surprising his dog was the way it was. Lots of people nearby went mad at this man who kept apologising. I think I was in shock and regret not saying much to the man. I just wanted to get away. I burst into tears and carried him home. Nacho came away with a limp and is now growling at any dog that comes anywhere near us on walks.

If that wasn't enough for one day, Tom's housemate accidently left the door open on Friday night when he nipped to see a neighbour. Without realising Nacho ran off into the main road - a 50mph road (i didn't know he had escaped) and we lost him for 15 minutes. It was a miracle he was not hit by passing traffic and the housemate found him on the side of the road shaken up. 

As you can imagine I am a bag of nerves and am now worried about what this pitbull has done to Nacho and his normal love of other dogs. It's a miracle he is alive after both ordeals to be honest.

Any suggestions on how to get him happy with other stranger doggies again? He is fine with my dads dog still.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!
Wow you have not had a good weekend!!!
you are probably going to have to work on lots of socialization with him again.

Last year when Lady was attacked by the begal...she started to scream when dogs she wasn't sure of came near her...she still does this occasionally. But for the most part is much better.

I am so sorry all of this happened to you and to Nacho...Give him a hug from me and Lady...and we are sending one to you too


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Susie,
What a horrific ordeal - poor Nacho and poor you! I haven't got anything to suggest as just a junior here, but sending you lots of love and support down the airwaves! I'm sure he will get back to his normal self with some time and lots of love.
Jen
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You poor thing!
And poor Nacho too... I suggest you buddy up with a friend with a dog and get back out there with support for you and support for Nacho, maybe take your Dad's dog out with you too...
Is his limp better?
Hard for you, but try not to get too worried yourself, becuase Nacho will pick up on your anxiety levels.
So sorry that you have had these horrible and frightening experiences.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh Susie, I'm so sorry to read this. Poor Nacho what an ordeal! Sorry I can offer any words of wisdom re behaviour from now but I wonder if its worth getting a behaviourist in early to help him get back to how he was before? A friend of ours has a Dalmatian who was really badly attacked (stomach practically hanging out, very lucky to survive) and he hasn't been the same since which is really sad. Good luck with Nacho and try to get back to your normal routine, I'm sure that will be comforting for him. Sending cyber hugs to Nacho!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Marzi said:


> You poor thing!
> And poor Nacho too... I suggest you buddy up with a friend with a dog and get back out there with support for you and support for Nacho, maybe take your Dad's dog out with you too...
> Is his limp better?
> Hard for you, but try not to get too worried yourself, becuase Nacho will pick up on your anxiety levels.
> So sorry that you have had these horrible and frightening experiences.


Thanks Marzi. I am trying to be as calm as possible but know that he probably is picking up on it. His limp is fine now. After a few hours he was back to normal. It's a bit sore if I fiddle around with his leg but am sure it is just a bit of bruising. Thankfully he didn't draw blood and it was just the pitbulls weight that caused the damage. I dread to think of his condition if the dog was able to use his jaw. 

I am on my own at the moment so have only been walking him up my back lanes where I rarely see anybody. I know I shouldn't leave it too long but am going to wait til Saturday when my partner is back and take him somewhere quite public. Thanks for the advice on taking Scooby too - I will do that.

I hate that i've lost my nerve a bit.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

How horrendous!! People like that shouldn't have dogs! Hopefully jumping back into socialising with other dogs that you trust will help - do you have a local Cockapoo meet soon? I can't even begin to imagine how you felt. Lola sends a big friendly lick x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

:hug::hug: from Bette & from me.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> How horrendous!! People like that shouldn't have dogs! Hopefully jumping back into socialising with other dogs that you trust will help - do you have a local Cockapoo meet soon? I can't even begin to imagine how you felt. Lola sends a big friendly lick x


Thank you. I'm pretty far down south in Cornwall so haven't managed to attend any meets yet but will if one is close by. I'm sure it will be ok. I'm probably working myself up a little too much. He is bound to be a little wary still after a couple of days. I just don't want people concerned for the welfare of their dogs. His growling sounds quite scary but I don't think he would ever attack another dog. 

I will keep you updated x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

How awful Susie, poor Nacho! I have no real advise to offer, just as others have said really take it slowly and take a friend with him to make Nacho feel supported. I hope you are Ok too...sending you HUGE :hug::hug:

I am in Cornwall on and off every few months, next time I will let you know when I go if you like? Would be fab to meet the famous Nacho!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh poor you and poor Nacho...what horrible experiences. I think the best thing you can do is get Nacho to be around as many friendly dogs as possible as soon as possible so his fear of other dogs does not build.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> How awful Susie, poor Nacho! I have no real advise to offer, just as others have said really take it slowly and take a friend with him to make Nacho feel supported. I hope you are Ok too...sending you HUGE :hug::hug:
> 
> I am in Cornwall on and off every few months, next time I will let you know when I go if you like? Would be fab to meet the famous Nacho!!


That sounds great! Give me a shout


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Susie how horrid and scary for you a Nacho. Some people just haven't got a clue and that chap with the viscous dog is one of them - alas he probably had no choice by the kick his dog hard to try and get him off Nacho, they are pure meat and very very strong. What an idiot having a dog like that in the first place.

As everyone else says, get back out there with lots of friendly dogs, lots of praise, encouragement and reward from you too.

Lovely of Sam to try and hook up with you next time she's in Cornwall, that will help.

Let us know how you get on, sending you a :hug:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Something similar happened to my dog Jenna last year, we were walking along the street when a staffie came flying out of a garden and attacked her just for walking by. She was on a lead, and fortunately wearing an Equafleece, which i think saved her from the worst of the attack. Two teenagers from the house were hysterical, shrieking at me to pick my dog up, and generally adding to the mayhem. I was trying to get between the staffie and Jenna, and basically refusing to pick Jenna up because I knew I would be giving both dogs all the wrong signals. They finally caught the dog and took her back into the house. The owner came out and was very apologetic, giving me the usual story that it was a rescue dog, they'd only had her a week etc. What is it with some of these rescue centres? Here was a troubled dog being homed with a troubled family, it was a disaster just waiting to happen. 

Jenna had always been very friendly with other dogs up until then, it really shook her confidence. However, by taking her out to familiar places, and meeting with dogs she already knew she gradually began to regain it. One of the biggest helps was going to a dog crèche recently, it is particularly well run, with the dogs separated out into groups with similar energy levels for part of the day, and mixed together at others. I explained what had happened to Jenna, and the staff worked with her, gradually introducing her to more boisterous dogs over a couple of sessions and now she is much, much better.

I really feel for you, it is such a horrible feeling to be so out of control through no fault of your own, having to cope with your own fears and anger in order to protect your dog. Jenna and I are both recovering, although it has taken time, and I still have not walked down that street again.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm afraid I've nothing more to add than masses of sympathy!! How horrendous for you and poor Nacho to be attacked like that. Dogs like that should not be allowed off lead! And as for the road........my heart was in my mouth! Hope things get back to normal for you soon. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a terrible time, either one of those is horrible. Did you go to puppy classes, would it be worth ringing your trainer and ask if you could pop along at he end of a session, you could maybe then see if anyone wants to meet up for walks. Or ring a dog walker and serif you can go along even if you pay to go along for a session, they'll have a great 'pack' of dogs and as you walk they may have advice re keeping Nacho confident around other dogs.... Just worth a shot xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank goodness that dog was at least muzzled!!! Though i cant see the point of muzzling and then letting the dog off lead?? I expect poor nacho is feeling very bruised and tender, poor thing.
I personally would give him a week or ten days to get over his bruises and then carry on as normal, mixing with other dogs. The reason I suggest waiting until he isn't feeling tendr anymore is if even a friendly dog meets Nacho and is up for a nice play, if they jump on him or knock into him and he is still in pain he could react much more negatively. So a little rest and then some nice walks with his pals. It may take a little time but he should get over it, or he may just take it in his stride and be absolutely fine once he is feeling better.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you and poor Nacho, we all dread this sort of thing happening, I would probably take him out with just one or two pretty calm gentle dogs to start with if you know any, or meet up with any doggy best friends that he knows really well, I imagine he will be ok again as long as he has some good doggy experiences fairly soon. There is a woman in our village who has a big german shepherd that has badly bitten at least 3 other dogs, she still doesn't put a muzzle on it - she does keep it on a lead and I think she avoids the park now thank goodness but I still can't understand why she doesn't muzzle it - it doesn't hurt a dog to wear one...I digress... I really hope Nacho is back to his bubbly self soon.x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aren't pit bulls banned in Britain. I think this guy needs reporting if he has a pit bull. Could you take him to training classes for a few weeks, he would then be mixing with other dogs but under very supervised conditions.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a horrible experience for you both! You've already received some great advice that I can't add to but just wanted to say stay positive and don't let an irresponsible owner and aggressive dog spoil your walks. Hopefully over time you will both put it behind you :hug:.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG!!! I'm so horrified for you!! This is my biggest nightmare!! But counting the blessings in this for Nacho as the dog was muzzled and not able to get his teeth into him! What a bafoon of an owner!! No excuse for such ignorance!! Nacho has a gardian angel for sure! Bless you both!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww poor nacho and poor you!! I'm sure with plenty of socialisation he is young enjoy to over come this! You will probably be more nervous than nacho! My dog Steffi (sadly no longer with us -old age  ) she was attacked by a pit bull type dog whilst we were on holiday and she was staying with my parents. It ripped her side and she had to have stitches. Believe it or not she was never nervous around other dogs after and it didn't alter her character. I think I was worse than she was. I still worry about other dogs with jasper especially with him being so small but I know it's important for him to socialise. It's hard when you want to protect them but at the same time give them a bit of freedom! Steffi also once took herself over the road when a visitor didn't shut the gate properly, we have a fast road outside too but a field directly over the road so at least we could find her. You must have been beside your self. I remember how I felt when Steffi went wandering off. xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Cat53 mentioned some training classes, sounds a good way to meets some dogs in a controlled environment. Also my friends puppy was attacked by a staffi. She had tried to rescue to staffi and give it a stable home but it turned on her boxer x collie pup. She was a real mess but my friend took her out with some dogs her own age and she is fine now. It took time as she was physically injured but she got there in the end and now happily goes off the lead and interacts with other dogs  sorry for the essays....lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Everything about that story is so terrible.  I am so sorry you and Nacho had to go through that but so glad it turned out the best it could.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you know i keep hearing how nice pit bulls are and that they are getting a bad rap. but at for me i hate them with a passion,i love all doge but them two months ago there were two 5 year old little girls mauled but one in phial. and a lady was mauled by her sons pit bull and a guy was mauled by his own dog ..no one can tell me that there getting a bad rap they are just nasty dogs ,,sorry if i offend any one but i had to vent ,,,lumpy


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oh my goodness, what an awful awful upsetting weekend. Huge hugs to you and Nacho. Thank god it was muzzled, but even so sounds like it should not EVER be off lead!!!! 


Take it step by step and things will be back to normal in no time.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. I have arranged a nice long walk in one of Nacho's favourite spots tomorrow with my mum as a back up. Hopefully taking my dads dog scooby with us too. I will let you know how it goes. Nacho seems so much like his old self today which is great. Still haven't come across any dogs other than my dads dog but he is very playful and mischievous today - just hoping it stays that way when meeting other doggies too xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> Aren't pit bulls banned in Britain. I think this guy needs reporting if he has a pit bull. Could you take him to training classes for a few weeks, he would then be mixing with other dogs but under very supervised conditions.


Hi Cat. I have just googled this and you are right. They are banned in the UK which I didn't know. I googled pitbulls and it was definitely like that although perhaps slightly different - probably crossed with something else... maybe a staffie?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hi Cat. I have just googled this and you are right. They are banned in the UK which I didn't know. I googled pitbulls and it was definitely like that although perhaps slightly different - probably crossed with something else... maybe a staffie?


Yes it was most likely a staff or Am staff or another type of bull breed cross. It is hard to determine breed at a glance with some of this type of dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> you know i keep hearing how nice pit bulls are and that they are getting a bad rap. but at for me i hate them with a passion,i love all doge but them two months ago there were two 5 year old little girls mauled but one in phial. and a lady was mauled by her sons pit bull and a guy was mauled by his own dog ..no one can tell me that there getting a bad rap they are just nasty dogs ,,sorry if i offend any one but i had to vent ,,,lumpy


I'm sure some of them have very nice temperaments but the trouble is they were designed to do maximum damage so if they do turn nasty there is really not much that can stop them, I really can't understand why people want to own a breed like it myself either.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So macho! The trouble is not the dog it's the owners. They are these 'types' who think it's great to own a bruiser of a dog. They think games of 'tug-of-war' are great. Jumping up and ripping jumpers is encouraged. The dogs are not socialised properly and because they are muscular dogs they cause a lot of damage even when muzzled. I have met the softest Staffies imaginable and they are very loyal, but I am very wary of them because they are so powerful. Same with Rotties.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Same here, I love staffis they can be so loving but they are very strong dogs and if they aren't handled and trained correctly can be lethal! As much as I think they are generally lovely natured dogs I would never own one due to their strength 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. I have arranged a nice long walk in one of Nacho's favourite spots tomorrow with my mum as a back up. Hopefully taking my dads dog scooby with us too. I will let you know how it goes. Nacho seems so much like his old self today which is great. Still haven't come across any dogs other than my dads dog but he is very playful and mischievous today - just hoping it stays that way when meeting other doggies too xxx


I really hope that you have a lovely walk and Nacho bounces back


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och poor Nacho and poor you ... Just awful. 

I truly hope you both gain your confidence back soon and begin to enjoy your walks again. 

Hope your walk in his fav spot with your mum goes well

I Love Nacho 

xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i sure hope your nacho's spirit is not broken by this , i so feel sorry for her,,that is a awful experience , i really hopes she get over it, .i really wish they would ban them in the us, they have a temperament that once they bite on to some thing they NEVER let go, i have seen them beat with a 2X4 on the head and they still would not let go, the cop had to shot her to stop the attack. and there are a lot of them in the city here and now they are fighting them (which is ,illegal) but they still do it,the football team the Phila eagles there quarterback went to jail for fighting pit bulls, ....Lumpy


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am finally over my ordeal(s) (i think) but wanted to rant it all out. On Friday I went to Plymouth to spend the weekend at my boyfriends house.
> 
> ...


Wow, Claire, I'm so sorry Big ((hugs))! That is a lot to go through. I'm glad that Nacho is okay. I don't even know what I'd do in that situation.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi Susie 
hugs to u and of course nacho . 
I think I would have reacted the same 
if your ever in Plymouth and want a walk or social with nacho 
just give us a bell as I'm sure boycie won't mind nacho pulling on his,ears again to regain his confidence in doggy friends 
take care 
mar xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Marzy I did think of you at the time and thought Nacho needed his little Boycie as back up but then again I felt sorry for any dog that came across that evil thing that day. When I have more time up there, I will definitely give you a shout. It has been too long. Nacho is getting 'ear tugging' withdrawels  

I have just posted a new thead 'a fantastic success' about our walk tonight. As you can work out from the title it went well


----------

